# What size Rome 390 Boss?



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

are your boots low profile? than go with the mediums. If your boots are bulky get the large. I personally would get the medium regardless. Less bulk/weight and it'll be snug so no ice buildup.


----------



## jas_kidd32 (Jul 25, 2010)

How can I find out whether my boots are low profile or not? I know they're '08 Burton Hails in 9.5.

They look like these http://www.extremeoutdoorsupply.com/magento/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/u/burton-hail-snowboard-boots-mens-1.jpg


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

jas_kidd32 said:


> How can I find out whether my boots are low profile or not? I know they're '08 Burton Hails in 9.5.
> 
> They look like these http://www.extremeoutdoorsupply.com/magento/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/u/burton-hail-snowboard-boots-mens-1.jpg


Couldn;t tell you because i haven;t seen them in person. Are they bulkier or fatter than most boots? if so get the mediums.

edit: I mean large haha


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

jas_kidd32 said:


> How can I find out whether my boots are low profile or not? I know they're '08 Burton Hails in 9.5.
> 
> They look like these http://www.extremeoutdoorsupply.com/magento/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/u/burton-hail-snowboard-boots-mens-1.jpg


I asked a guy at dogfunk and they said to get the mediums because the large would be a bit loose.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i got the dc judges in 10.5 and rome boss in l/xl. i feel like they are a tad big. when i strap down i really go to the end of the ladder. dogfunk help said mayb go to s/m so may try them out idk yet


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> i got the dc judges in 10.5 and rome boss in l/xl. i feel like they are a tad big. when i strap down i really go to the end of the ladder. dogfunk help said mayb go to s/m so may try them out idk yet


Are the binding adjusted properly? Cause I have 10.5 32 lashed an l/xl work great just needed to play with em a bit. I no that our boots are different but I can still make em smaller by a lot!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Digger said:


> Are the binding adjusted properly? Cause I have 10.5 32 lashed an l/xl work great just needed to play with em a bit. I no that our boots are different but I can still make em smaller by a lot!


the lashed is huge btw.


----------



## belmont (Jan 18, 2010)

i'm using old-ish 9.5 burton freestyle boots with large 390's and i have no problems with it being to loose or anything


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> i got the dc judges in 10.5 and rome boss in l/xl. i feel like they are a tad big. when i strap down i really go to the end of the ladder. dogfunk help said mayb go to s/m so may try them out idk yet


I have DC Scouts in size 10 and 390 bosses in S/M. They barely fit with, the heels of my boots are flush with the heel loop and the toe strap is nearly maxed out. I tried the L/XLs on in store and the toe strap was too big. It doesn't seem like there is a size of 90 boss that is best for boots 9.5 to 10.5. Both sizes barely fit.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Get the S/M. The Hails use Burton's Shrinkage tech and should be a full boot size smaller because of this. So technically, you're squeezing a 8.5 into the binding and not a 9.5.


----------



## tampa54 (Feb 11, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> the lashed is huge btw.


Sorry to resurrect an old thread but the lashed is huge?? The plan is to get a 158-161 Never Summer regular width with a size 11 boot, well at least my DC Judge's are 11 not sure about 32 gotta find out. Would the lashed be too big? If so are there other mid flex 32's with a smaller profile I should be looking at?


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

tampa54 said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but the lashed is huge?? The plan is to get a 158-161 Never Summer regular width with a size 11 boot, well at least my DC Judge's are 11 not sure about 32 gotta find out. Would the lashed be too big? If so are there other mid flex 32's with a smaller profile I should be looking at?


I got the lashed, and the footprint itself doesn't seem huge for me, but it's fairly bulky around the instep. It would not make more toe/healdrag than other boots of the same size, but they may be bulkier where the straps go if that makes sense. Sorry for the bad explanation  
bad engrish


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Get the S/M. The Hails use Burton's Shrinkage tech and should be a full boot size smaller because of this. So technically, you're squeezing a 8.5 into the binding and not a 9.5.


I have the 2011 Restricted Hails 9.5 and use the L/XL Bosses. They fit fine. Takes a lot of adjustments like moving the heelcup and messing with multiple adjustments on the straps to dial in the fit, but once dialed in they work perfectly fine.

I can also fit them in the S/M, but prefer the L/XL for a couple of reasons.

1) Not all boots have shrinkage tech like Burton so this makes it safe for me to buy other boots.

2) Even though the overall profile of my Hails are the equivalent of a normal pair of 8.5 boots, the length is still a 9.5. That means your boots will fit a little long on the S/M bindings.

I literally took 2 hours to dial in my bindings. Mainly because I've never worked with Rome bindings before and had to figure out all the adjustments on the thing. Made a few tweaks to the straps and I was good to go.

Just to let you guys know, when I was adjusting my toe straps, I was trying to center them over the toe of my boot before strapping them all the way down. So I would strap them down first and then start to minimize them so it would be centered over my toe when completely strapped down. Also, the fit of the toe strap sits a little higher on my Hails than other bindings like Ride. Gotta find that sweet spot where the starts to completely hug your toe box after cranking down.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

tampa54 said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but the lashed is huge?? The plan is to get a 158-161 Never Summer regular width with a size 11 boot, well at least my DC Judge's are 11 not sure about 32 gotta find out. Would the lashed be too big? If so are there other mid flex 32's with a smaller profile I should be looking at?


not so much of the length but it's really wide and bulky. It depends on what the waist width is on the board you're planning to get. with a size 11 you're pretty much split between a regular or a wide.


----------



## tampa54 (Feb 11, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> not so much of the length but it's really wide and bulky. It depends on what the waist width is on the board you're planning to get. with a size 11 you're pretty much split between a regular or a wide.


Bulky is ok with me. I was just looking at length. I ended up getting a 161 SL on sale at buysnow.com. Good day! But I think the waist is 25.5, so I think it should be fine. Now I just gotta sell my old premier!


----------

